# My 55g planted



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

55g 
2x 96w CF 
Fluval 205
2x 100W heaters
105gph powerhead
CO2, diffused @ 2.8bps

Substrate: Eco-complete w/Flourite Red capped with 3m Colorquartz Black Type-S

NO3: 10
NO2: 0
PH: 6.6
KH: 1.5
GH: 1-5

EI Dosing with slight adjustments.
Dosing:

KNO3
K2S04
KH2P04
CaCI2
MgSO4
Manganese
Fe-DTPA
Micro Traces

Flora:
Blyxa Japonica
L. Aromatica
L. Repens
Sunset Hygro
Rotala Macrandra
Pogostemon stellata
Lobelia Cardinalis
Crypt Bekettii
Alternanthera Reneicki Roseafalia
Hygrophila Polysperma
Glossostigma
Riccia 
Utricularia Graminifolia

Fauna: 
Red danio
Cardinal Tetra
Black Neon Tetra
Zebra Danio
Gold Danio
Blue Danio
Ocelot Danio
White Cloud Minnow
Pearl Danio
Fire Danio
Leopard Danio
Khuli Loach
Sarpae Tetra


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!! That's very dense!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats very nice, bet the fish love it in there.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like its time to do some Trimming! LOL Very nice tank!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wheres the fish room??
very nice jungle.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

They have lots of room, and are quite happy with the dense areas, lots of places to hide. Believe it or not, that is only 4 days growth. I trim it down to around the middle every week.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------

